# firefox update failed



## ankscorek (Feb 2, 2013)

hello friends it has been a long time since I posted here.


today i did a portmaster -a and it was upgrading the firefox port when the upgrade of firefox failed due to unable to apply a freebsd patch

please suggest a work around


----------

